# Lantaine lathes



## DavidR8 (Nov 5, 2019)

There’s a Lantaine lathe for sale near me. I’m not necessarily in the market for it but I wonder if anyone has any experience with this brand. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikey (Nov 5, 2019)

See this: http://www.lathes.co.uk/taiwan/


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 5, 2019)

i have 2 Shenwai 1236 lathes, both are identical to the Lantaine
they are solid machines


----------



## Lathe101 (Aug 5, 2021)

Ulma Doctor said:


> i have 2 Shenwai 1236 lathes, both are identical to the Lantaine
> they are solid machines


Hi Ulma. I have one of these for my first lathe And trying to get it going. Can you please advise how to get this last shaft and gears out? Trying to clean and swap a new belt in.


----------



## sdelivery (Aug 5, 2021)

My personal opinion is it is not worth 2500.00.
Now, I could be wrong but it would be the first time in five minutes....lol


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 5, 2021)

Pretty sure it's sold, OP was Nov 2019.

I bought mine Samson (Tida) for $850

For Lathe101 - You just need to make sure everything that can hold it in is loose or removed. Hidden set screws, etc. It looks like the nut holding the gear in pic 2 needs to come off as well, might need to make a special tool. BTW, that "shaft" is the spindle, be gentle with it and the bearings it runs in....

Since you're a member, if you haven't already download all the manuals from this thread:









						Tida Td4A-5A Lathe Manual, (Same Lathe as Jet 1024/1236)
					

There are a group of Taiwanese made lathes that are all essentially the  same, but OEM'd under a number of different brands.  Tida, JET, LAM, ENCO, Grizzly, Lantaine, Warco, Wey Yii, to name a few.  The quality of the manuals varies with each...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




Patience for the win.

Cheers and welcome,

John


----------



## Lathe101 (Aug 5, 2021)

Thanks John. The nut you mentioned in pic 2 sounds like the culprit. Is it the gear or the orange plate that rotates and anti-clock to undo? I had all bolts and seat screws out just put them back in before photo’s so I didn’t lose em. I tried all sorts of tapping and rotating but stopped short of what I thought might break something. Closest I got to any action was tapping the shaft toward the bed which only had a bout 4mm play and a collar with set screw inside to snug the fit. 
the big orange and silver plate on either side have no give at all, maybe they have locating pins and need to come out straight or do I just need a bigger hammer and extra wet bid this morning?


----------



## Lathe101 (Aug 5, 2021)

Knowing it was an old forum I posted here cos Ulma Doctor had the same machine as me, is there a better way I could have asked for help? This is the first time I’ve ever joined any type of forum group.


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 5, 2021)

You can post on any thread here and folks will be happy to help. 

Did you download the parts manuals? I’m pretty sure the end pieces which hold the seals need to come off as well but haven’t removed mine.

Bigger Hammer not recommend, you may get to the point where more force is needed but I don’t think you’re there yet.

Do some searching under Tida and you may find someone who’s rebuilt theirs, they are pretty common.

john


----------



## Lathe101 (Aug 5, 2021)

Yep, I’ve got a jet, grizzly and Lantaine manual. Grizzly seems to be the best. Yellow and green  don’t appear to have any thread so I would have thought tapping from the non-bed end would push it out but the flare in pic 2 won’t let it go more than an inch. There is a clear gap at this end but that hasn’t helped me solve it either…


----------



## Lathe101 (Aug 5, 2021)

Meant for this pic to be in previous comment and I don’t appear to have the bolts in green circle on my lathe, or can’t fine em at least.


----------



## Lathe101 (Aug 5, 2021)

Lathe101 said:


> Meant for this pic to be in previous comment


I don’t have the bits in the green circle on my lathe it seems. At least they are invisible to me currently…


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 5, 2021)

So, before you go any further how did you evaluate the spindle bearings to determine you need to pull the spindle? Re-installing the spindle and getting the correct preload on the bearings is a non-trivial exercise (I've heard) and you should be prepared to purchase and install new bearings if needed.

I did see where someone took one of our machines and replaced the spindle with a D-1 type spindle and that's what I would do if I ever got to the point of pulling the spindle. But I won't because I have a bunch of threaded chucks to use and I'll only spin one off in reverse once  

Think through your project, source the parts you'll need, and plan accordingly or you're likely to end up selling it cheap when you decide to go another direction. 



			https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/bolton-ha330-13x40-lathe-500-obo.93265/
		


Patience is your friend here....

John


----------



## Lathe101 (Aug 6, 2021)

Crikey…
I didn’t evaluate at all, just couldn‘t see another way to change the belt.
good news is I figured it out and look forward to learning about the pre-load Welcome any advice there… also what would I be looking for in the bearings to decide if replacing is necessary?

For anyone interested it was obvious once I found it. 
Each plate had two tapped 6mm holes to drive the plates away from the housing. Lots of gunk and sealant. 
Also there were 3 big circlips behind the pulley that stopped the shaft moving. Then it was just a bit of tapping with a hammer. It’s a bit  annoying there is no way to lock the spindle and gears that have nuts on them. A lock mechanism and a handle to rotate manually will be my first project if I can put it back together again but next up is taking the apron to pieces to clean/study.


----------



## grizzly (Nov 2, 2022)

hi guys I have a Tida TD4A lathe that I am new to as well, appreciate any help you can give ,thanks


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 2, 2022)

What are you trying to figure out?


----------

